# Cube Reklamation und Kundenorientierung = NULL



## Capic Biker (13. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

Folgender Fall:

2013 Juli Cube Stere 160 27,5 SHPC gekauft 
2014 August Gewinde Bremsaufnahme hat sich die Verbindung gelöst.
+2 Monate später neuen Rahmen bekommen auf Garantie
2017 August Rahmenbruch an Kettenstrebe und Trettlager
+2 Monate Rahmen auf Crash Replacemant getauscht bei Summe 1000€
2018 Juni Rahmenbruch an Kettenstrebe (Diesmal bekannte Stelle / Wo der Kurbelschutz ist)
+1 Monat bietet mir Cube jetzt für 200€ eine neue Kettenstrebe an
Dieser Rahmen hatte von Anfang an extrem schiefe Gewindebuchsen an der Bremsaufnahme.
Ohne Reaktion sie könnten mir anbieten auch diese gegen Geld zu Tauschen.

2016 November Cube Nutrail gekauft
2017 Januar gebrochenes Lager am Hinterrad 
+2 Monate war dann das Laufrad wieder da mit neuen Lager auf Garantie
2017 Dezember Massive Lackschäden unter dem Klarlack
Reklamation wird beantragt wenn ich das mit dem Stereo geklärt habe.

Alles in einem ist diese Zeitliche Verzögerung eine Frechheit des Weiteren auf einen Rahmen der 1/2 Jahr alt ist und an einer bekannten stelle gebrochen ist noch Geld zu verlangen ist verarsche.

Werde beide Sachen Tauschen und dann Verkaufen.
Daraufhin einen sehr großen Bogen um Cube machen weil für mich Kundenorientierung sehr wichtig ist.
Das kann Cube leider gar nicht.

Sonstige Kleinigkeiten in der Zeit, wie z.b. Lagerqualität oder sonstiges werde ich nicht aufführen.

Werde damit auch weiter an die Öffentlichkeit gehen und das hoch gelobte Cube ein Strich durch die Rechnung machen wenn sie meinen Kunden so zu verarschen.

Gruß


----------



## Devidevil (22. Juli 2018)

...Cube baut schon tolle Bikes. Bis 2015 habe ich jedes Jahr ein neues Cube-Bike gekauft. Beim Bergauffahren ist mir hinten die Schaltaugenaufnahme des Carbonrahmes weggebrochen. Ich reklamierte den Rahmen. Man teilte mir mit, dass der Rahmen kraft unsachgemäßen Gebrauchs gerissen sei. Man bot mir Crashreplacement an - mehr nicht. Der Händler meinte zudem zu mir, dass ich selbst schuld an dem Ausfall des Rahmens sei, da ich das Bike nie zum Service gebracht und die Umbauten in Eigenregie vollzogen habe.

Tipp: Schliersser Bikeparts! Karl bietet sehr guten Service an, falls mal was am Rahmen sein sollte, erfolgt Premiumservice; ) Kulanter als jeder Cube-Händler, meistens werden die Garantiegeschichten ausgeschlossen, da der Händler inkompetente Reklamationen verfasst! 

Ich würde versuchen, deinen Vertragspartner - Händler - in Regress zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capic Biker (23. Juli 2018)

Bis heute noch immer keine Rückmeldung vom Händler und auch auf der Email an Cube noch keine Reaktion.


----------



## Capic Biker (20. August 2018)

Aktueller Stand:
26.07. wurde mir eine Kettenstrebe angeboten (KOSTENLOS)
war damit einverstanden.
Laut Cube Lieferzeit 1 bis 1,5 Wochen. Bis jetzt ist noch kein Lieferschein erstellt zu meinem Händler
Am Fatbike wurde es auch erkannt das es Fehler aus der Fertigung war und es wurde mir auch ein neuer Rahmen angeboten (noch Garantie)
Auf den Warte ich genauso, aber immerhin wurde der Rahmen deutlich später eingereicht.

Auf Emails Antwortet Cube auch gar nicht mehr oder mit Antwort (melde dich beim Händler)

Wenn ich alle Fehlzeiten vom Stereo zusammen zähle, war es von 6 Jahren, 11 Monate lang beim Händler wegen Reklamation.


----------



## trauchhaus (21. August 2018)

Rechtschutzversicherung? Bei sovielen Defekten würde ich doch die Sache mal zum Anwalt geben, ich persönlich würde nicht soviel zahlen, ohne es jetzt final einschätzen zu können, gibt ja immer 2 Seiten...

btw. Fahre seit Jahren Cube MTBs, ohne defekt, egal ob von Stange gekauft oder selbst aufgebaut


----------



## Capic Biker (4. September 2018)

So hab am Montag den 03.09.2018 den Fatbike Rahmen und die Rahmenteile fürs Stereo abgeholt.
Gezahlt habe ich nichts außer 10 Wochen ohne Bike und keinerlei Entschädigung oder Entschuldigung fürs unnötige warten.

Ab sofort steht das Stereo zum Verkauf.
Abgeschlossen mit Cube


----------



## Hillcruiser (3. Juni 2019)

Leute, mit sowas muss man bei einem Radhersteller dieser Größe (leider) rechnen.
Wer deutlich mehr Kunden- und Serviceorrientierung sucht, sollte zu einem kleineren Hersteller wechseln.
Mir war der schlechte und unpersönliche Kundenservice bei Canyon z.B. auch zuviel und daher habe ich mein letztes Rad bei einem serviceorrientierteren Hersteller gekauft... auch nicht wirklich teurer.
Jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden! 

Cube gibt es bei uns aber auch noch (Kinderrad).


----------



## Soulbiker2019 (29. Mai 2020)

...na ja, wenn man sich mal so die letzten Bewertungen (LINK) durchliest scheinst du ja kein Einzelfall zu sein, schade das Cube da nicht mal dran arbeitet...


----------



## Rockside (30. Mai 2020)

Nachdem ich früher ein paar Räder von sogenannten renomierten Bikemarken hatte und feststellen musste, daß da außer viel Hype und hohen Preisen am Ende nicht wirklich viel dran ist, bin ich irgendwann zu Cube gewechselt. Auch deshalb, weil die mittlerweile auch ordentliche Bikes mit modernen Geometrien bauen, was offenbar selbst bei den amerikanischen Hochpreis-Bikes keineswegs selbstverständlich ist.  

Ich habe jetzt schon 2 Cube-Bikes gekauft und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit. 
Nur du hast offenbar 1) deinen Kaufvertrag nicht richtig gelesen und 2) nicht verstanden, daß Cube auch keine regelrechten Markenfilialen unterhält, wie die von dir angesprochenen Automarken.

Dein Bike-Kauf läuft ausschliesslich über das Geschäft, wo du das Bike gekauft hast. Dieser Bike-Laden ist demnach und im Anschluss für alles zuständig, was dein Bike angeht, und nicht irgendein anderer Bike-Laden oder Cube selbst. Das ist offenbar das Geschäftsmodell von Cube.

Bei Online-Bikemarken hast du noch nicht mal einen Bike-Laden Vorort, sondern musst jedesmal mit einer Hotline herumtelefonieren und dein ganzes Gerät verpacken und zurückschicken.

Da ist mir aber das Bike-Laden-Vorort-Geschäftsmodell von Cube auf jeden Fall lieber.
Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Devidevil (30. Mai 2020)

Cube baut schon gute Räder, allerdings ist deren Gewährleistungsabwicklung und Garantieanerkennung aus dem Blickwinkel eines sonst treuen Cubefahrers mangelhaft.

2015 ist mir ein Cube Reaction Carbon Hardtail beim bergauffahren gebrochen. Der Händler versteckte sich hinter Cube. Mir wurde mitgeteilt, dass es unsachgemäßer Gebrauch sei. Das Hardtail war 7 sieben Monate alt. Das Crashreplacementangebot war extrem teuer. 

2019 scheuerte ein Zug ein 30 Tage altes AMS im Tretlagerbereich durch und der Dämpfer knackte, diesmal versteckte sich ein anderer Händler hinter Cubes Urteil. Erneut blieb ich auf den Schaden sitzen.

Meine Erfahrung zeigt mir, dass die Händler als Vertragspartner den Schaden nicht regulieren wollen. Entweder der jeweilige Hersteller spielt mit oder man hat die Arschkarte gezogen und muss den Rechtsweg einschlagen...

Wenn Cube, dann ruhig bei Schlierseer Bikeparts kaufen. Top Service und unkomplizierter Rahmentausch bei Bruch.


----------



## Rockside (30. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, weil du einen bestimmten Bike-Laden empfiehlst, dann meinst du also, man solle sich den jeweiligen Händler Vorort genauer anschauen, bevor man bei dem was kauft?

Tja, das sollte man wohl bei jedem Kauf so tun. Geiz ist im Nachgang nicht immer so geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

